# Suite Témoignage « Des parents en or »



## Jeanine1 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Ce message d’adresse en particulier à Griselda, Angèle1982 et Sandrine2572.
Mes chères collègues, vous avez réagi à mon témoignage dans la discussion ci-dessus nommée. Encore Merci à vous.
Je reviens vers pour vous dire que l’enveloppe de 300€ de cadeau que j’ai refusée des mains d’un parents trop généreux a atterri dans ma boîte aux lettres mardi matin.
J’ai pensé très fort à vos remarques et il ne me restait plus qu’à l’accepter en toute évidence… je l’utiliserai à bon escient pour l’achat d’un lit à barreaux pliant 😂 un souvenir inoubliable…
Je les ai encore chaleureusement remerciés et le papa m’a dit que, entant que fonctionnaire, son salaire a augmenté et qu’il avait aussi perçu une prime « Covid » , de considérer le chèque de 300€ comme une prime, qu’il l’a prévu depuis longtemps et attendait la fin du contrat😂
Merci à vos conseils et interventions très stériles qui m’ont permise d’accepter ce gros chèque. J’aurais voulu partager un goûter avec vous 🥰
Bonne journée et bon courage à toutes et à tous


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Août 2022)

Super ! ce papa a été tenace jusqu'au bout dans sa générosité ! tout est bien qui finit bien ...


----------



## Griselda (24 Août 2022)

Heureuse d'avoir pu t'aider à te sentir à l'aise d'accepter ce joli cadeau qui, je n'en doute pas, était certainement très mérité.
L'accepter c'est aussi s'accorder à soi même "qu'on le vaut bien".
L'accepter c'est aussi accorder aux PE la possibilité de te dire pleinement merci.
Très grand bravo à ce PE qui a su "ne pas s'en laisser conter" (et non "compter!), insister et t'expliquer combien justement c'était parfaitement valable pour lui que de faire ce geste. Je suis certaine qu'il en a été aussi heureux de te l'offrir que toi, à présent, de le recevoir.

Voilà qui prouve aussi qu'à tout âge nous pouvons apprendre et évoluer ;-) Bravo à toi.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Août 2022)

Super 👍 et un grand bravo à ce papa qui a persévérer 😀.

Une telle somme ne pouvais que être réfléchi et donner que si les PE le pouvait financièrement. 

Ce papa a décider de te donner ce beau cadeau tout simplement parce que tu le mérite et que tu est une Assmat au top 👍.

Pense aussi à te faire plaisir à toi 😉 . Consacre une partie de cet argent pour t offrir quelques choses . Un bijou . Un massage.....quelque chose qui te fera plaisir 😉


----------



## Jeanine1 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour les filles et merci pour vos bienveillantes réactions. Vos critiques constructives et soutiens ont fait de moi, une personne autre en constante amélioration sur les valeurs… Je suis fière de faire partie d’une communauté comme ce merveilleux forum.
Encore mille MERCIS à vous.
Je vous souhaite une merveilleuse journée et une excellente fin de semaine 🥰😻😍
PS Je serai en vacances à partir de vendredi soir et je souhaite bonne reprise et bon courage à celles et ceux qui en reviennent 💪


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Août 2022)

Super témoignage et bravo a ce papa généreux. Ce qui est certain la une belle reconnaissance du travail que tu as accompli avec l'enfant. Parfois on lit aucune reconnaissance des parents la c'est bien l'inverse.
Je pense que tu as assez pour un lit pliant en bois et un plaisir pour toi . Tu es un super nounou où tu as de beaux yeux et un sourire éclatant. Va savoir bonnes vacances Jeanine.


----------



## Jeanine1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Nounoucat1 
Merci pour le compliment!
Sourire éclatant Oui mais pas de beaux yeux  😛 
Agréable semaine à toutes et à tous


----------

